# Borderlands 2 Mitspieler gesucht



## Basco85 (20. September 2012)

hiho zusammen ich suche mitspieler für borderlands 2 weil alleine zocken is doof ^^

bischen was zu mir bin 26 komme aus nrw hab im moment urlaub also zocken zocken is klar ^^

also falls jemand interesse hat sollte er oder sie skype oder ts haben 18+ sein und das wichtigste gut drauf sein 

würde mich über antworten freuen ^^

MFG Basco


----------



## chbdiablo (20. September 2012)

Du solltest vielleicht noch schreiben, wann, also welche Tage und Uhrzeit und wieviel du spielen willst. Und ob du eher der langsame Typ bist, der alles absucht, oder zack zack alle Quests erledigt.


----------



## Basco85 (20. September 2012)

also ich will schon was vom spiel haben werde da nicht durch rennen und wie schon geschrieben hab im moment urlaub also hab zeit ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (20. September 2012)

Falls du heute Nacht noch loslegst mach ich vielleicht noch ein bisschen mit um ne andere Klasse zu testen. Spiele aber schon 2 Tage und bin mit Zer0 schon Stufe 15 ^^


----------



## Basco85 (20. September 2012)

klar fange ich gleich noch an würde mich freuen wenn du mit machst


----------



## chbdiablo (20. September 2012)

Adde mich mal, dann sehen wir weiter: ---

edit: Steamname mal rauseditiert, weil Google anscheinend sehr leicht hierherlinkt und ich massenhaft Freundesanfragen bekomme


----------



## Tohil1 (21. September 2012)

Hi würde auch gerne mitmachen wen ihr noch einen Platz frei habt bin 24 und komme aus Niedersachsen ts oder skype sind vorhanden habe gestern Abend das Spiel angespielt bin lvl 5 Kommando würde aber auch ne andere Klasse spielen würde mich über ne Antwort freuen


----------



## russak12 (22. September 2012)

hej tohil1,
mache mich gleich auf den weg zu mediamarkt und hol mir B2, fang dann auch erst neu an.
wenn du bock hast schreib zurück.
TS und headset alles da. 2 wochen zeit hab ich auch nach meinem gestrigen motorradunfall.


----------



## Basco85 (22. September 2012)

ihr könnt mich gerne in skype adden skype name Bascolas


----------



## NotSure (25. September 2012)

Kann keine vernuenftigen Leute fuer BL2 finden. Entweder sie hoppeln wie wild durchs game ...wie erm psychogameopaten ultimativ egoizentrisch oder sie sind nach ner halben stunde weg.
Alles was ich will (bin auch happy zu 2 zu zocken) sind leute bei denen ich sichergehen kann dasse abends -nachts oft zeit haben relaxed, lustig
und nicht totale itemschlampen sind.

Ergo ich suche leute fuerne coop auf die man sich verlassen kann (u 18 ist no go )

Steam Ingame : NotSure oder
kafou@onceCARFREE


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. September 2012)

hab meins grad bestellt, müsste dann Anfang nächster Woche da sein. Mitspieler wären nett. Die müssten natürlich auch bei Null anfangen. Wer also noch ne andere Klasse austesten will oder auch gerade erst gekauft hat, möge sich melden. Labern über Skype wäre möglich.


----------



## DomStar (1. Oktober 2012)

Auch ich suche Mitspieler für Borderland 2 - optimalerweise ab 25, wenn es hier so etwas gibt  
Ich habe längere Zeit Borderland 1 gespielt und würde gerne mit netten Mitspielern nun regelmäßig den zweiten Teil erkunden. Ich würde Leute suchen die nicht die ganze Zeit herumschimpfen und bei denen der Computer nicht unbedingt der einzige Lebensmittelpunkt darstellt. Vom Spielstil her bin ich an der Spielstory interessiert und an gutem Teamplay mit gepflegter Unterhaltung 
Von der Zeit her ist werktags zwischen 20 Uhr bis 23 Uhr möglich und am Wochenende je nach Vereinbarung. Borderland 2 selber habe ich jetzt im Moment nur bis zur Stufe 6 gespielt, da ich die Hoffnung auf Mitspieler noch nicht aufgegeben habe. Bei Interesse bitte ich um Benachrichtigung zwecks Steam-Nick Austausches.


----------



## kamikatze87 (5. November 2012)

*spieler gesucht*

hallo zusammen,
wer hat lust mich und freund im kämpf zu unterstützen? sind beide level 50 und haben noch terramophous, hyperius ... vor uns. 
wollen danach mit einem neuem carakter nochmal durch starten im anschluss,
zocken täglich, wie es die zeit abends zu lässt mit kids 

gruß


----------



## Azrael-67 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Level 8 - Assasine im Spiel und ein Level 45 in Real Life.
Auch ich bin auf der Suche nach Mitspielern bzw. einem Platz in einer Gruppe.
Steam: ralf67
Skype: azrael-67
Zeit habe ich die Woche über ab 18-19 Uhr, jedes zweite Wochenende nach Absprache. Meine Kids kommen jedes zweite WE, wie jetzt das kommende WE. 
Grüße

P.S.: Habe nur das Hauptspiel, ohne DLC


----------



## Karkas08 (7. Januar 2013)

*spieler gesucht für borderland 2 steam*

hallo

ich suche zum zocken von borderland 2 noch ein paar unterstützer. ich bin meisten abend on. spiele ein commander lev 50 und habe alle dlc. queste gerne und mache auch gerne die weltbosse. habe selber ts3 dass man auch nutzen kann.

würde mich freuen hier jemand zu finden.

bitte schreibt mir, ich add euch dann über steam.


----------



## derTrowy (1. Februar 2013)

*Borderlands 2 Mitspieler gesucht für den Pc*

Hiho zusammen  ,

ein Freund und ich spielen seit beginn an Borderlands (alle Addons) und suchen noch Mitspieler 

Wir haben lvl 50 Gunzerker und Kommando und sind dabei ein wenig Orange zu farmen. Leider droppt nix wirklich vll haben wir ja mit 3-4 Spielern mal mehr Glück? *büdde büdde* 

Ansonsten spielen wir beide grade nen mechromancer und nen assasinen hoch (lvl 20 ca).

Wir sind beide so um die 30 kommen aus Kassel(Hessen) und haben ts3 vorhanden. Leider kein skype das funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht.

Wir spielen just4fun! Also kein Hardcore grinden und sind meißtens in der Woche zwischen 18-22 und am we müsste man sich absprechen 

Mein Steam Acc ist "Trowy7300" oder von meinen Kumpel "Highrisk"

Wenn ihr lust habt added Ihn, oder mich einfach wir würden uns freuen


Möge der Loot mit euch sein

DerTrowy


----------



## Ryzorstrike (12. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss, dass ich etwas spät komme aber ich würde auch noch nen Mitspieler wollen. Mein Freund ist Mechromancer Level 34 und ich Gunzerker Level 34. Naja er ist 12. Ich auch aber bei mir bekommt man das weniger mit. Ich besuch die Seite nicht oft und deshalb werd ich vielleicht nicht gleich antworten können. Ich habe skype und Ts³. Er hat Skype aber ich weiss nicht ob er auch Ts³ hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Februar 2013)

Ryzorstrike schrieb:


> Naja er ist 12. Ich auch


 Toll wie sich Eltern um Jugendschutz bemühen


----------



## gremmlinge (13. Februar 2013)

Moin Leute ich spiele auch Borderlands 2 und suche noch Mitspieler ,bin Level 9 und assasine,14 Jahre alt habe ts3 und Skype.

Es ist mir egal wie alt ihr seit und egal ist es mir auch ob wir neu anfangen wer einfach mitspielen will soll mich in steam adden dort heise ich gremmlinge
und in skype heisse ich auch gremmlinge. 

Ich freue mich schon


----------



## Ryzorstrike (13. Februar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Toll wie sich Eltern um Jugendschutz bemühen


 

Nun, da ist was dran. Andererseits kann es auch nich schaden ein bisschen Spass zu haben. Ausserdem: Was kann dabei passieren? Es ist Wissenschaftlich bewiesen dass Egoshooter keine Amokläufer hevorbringen. Ausser, die Personen haben schon vorher eine Behinderung (Mindertwertigkeitskomplexe z.b.) und ausserdem steigern sie die Kognitive Flexibilität. Diese Vorurteile gegenüber Ballerspiele kann ich garnicht leiden. Noch weniger Leute wie du die diese auch noch glauben. Wenn du noch was dazu sagen willst, nur zu. Ich bin immer offen dafür wenn Leute was an meinen Sätzen was auszurichten haben. Und wenn du denkst du kannst mich damit verunsichern, dann sag ich : Ha. Das einzige was mich verunsichert ist Schule, und selbst da weiss ich nicht warum.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Februar 2013)

Ryzorstrike schrieb:


> Es ist Wissenschaftlich bewiesen dass Egoshooter keine Amokläufer hevorbringen. Ausser, die Personen haben schon vorher eine Behinderung (Mindertwertigkeitskomplexe z.b.) und ausserdem steigern sie die Kognitive Flexibilität. Diese Vorurteile gegenüber Ballerspiele kann ich garnicht leiden. Noch weniger Leute wie du die diese auch noch glauben.



Aus welchem Wort in seinem Post hast du denn herausgelesen das er Vorurteile gegenüber Ego-Shootern hat und glaubt das du dadurch zum Amokläufer wirst?


----------



## gremmlinge (13. Februar 2013)

@Ryzorstrike sucht ihr immer noch mitspieler wenn ja addet mich einfach in skype und steam mit dem namem gremmlinge


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (13. Februar 2013)

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass die Punkte, die du ansprichst überhaupt nicht relevant sind? Wenn auf einem Spiel USK: 18+ drauf steht hat das auch seinen Grund. Das ist nicht etwa die Angst vor Amokläufern, nein. Spiele mit vielen "erwachsenen" Inhalten, wie zum Beispiel Gewaltdarstellung oder Drogenmissbrauch, können dazu führen, dass Minderjährige, wie du einer bist abstumpfen. Erwachsene sind dafür weniger anfällig. Und nur mal so: Es gibt genug jugendfreie Videospiele, die auch Spaß machen.

P.S. Bei einem Minderwertigkeitskomplex handelt es sich nicht um eine Behinderung.


----------



## gremmlinge (15. Februar 2013)

wie sie sich alle um einen 12 ärgern weil er in spiel ab 18 spiel das ihr bestimmt selber schon gemacht habt und noch noch 18 wart.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (15. Februar 2013)

gremmlinge schrieb:


> wie sie sich alle um einen 12 ärgern weil er in spiel ab 18 spiel das ihr bestimmt selber schon gemacht habt und noch noch 18 wart.


 
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber als ich zwölf war hab ich The Legend Of Zelda, Mario und Crash Bandicoot gespielt.


----------

